

Announcing 500 billion digits of e - merraksh
http://www.numberworld.org/misc_runs/e-500b.html

======
hugh3
To save everybody the trouble of looking, the 500 billionth digit is 8.

Personally, I have a side project to calculate the first trillion digits of 1.

~~~
jimfl
I'll save you the trouble. The trillionth digit is 9.

~~~
hugh3
I always thought something was fundamentally wrong with the universe.

~~~
cgranade
Either 9 or 0... doesn't matter so much as long as you're consistent, really.
0.999... == 1.000...

------
drKarl
The title should read 500 * 10^9 digits of e, that is american billion.
European billion is 10^12, that may lead to some confusion...

~~~
drKarl
Why do I get a downvote me on this? I'm european, and for me a billion = a
million of millions, not a thousand of millions.

~~~
retube
UK billion is also 1,000 million. what do europeans call a 1,000 million?

~~~
drKarl
You can check

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1000000000_(number)>

"In modern (short scale) English usage, it is usually called a billion
(although in many other languages and long scale usage, a billion means
1,000,000,000,000 - a million millions)."

"The term milliard can also be used to refer to 1,000,000,000; this
terminology is rarely used in English, but often in other languages."

Here is explained

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Long_and_short_scales>

